# leaf bud cutting(cloning from a leaf)



## moash (Sep 22, 2009)

*here is cloning a fan leaf,it can be done*
*Leaf-Bud Cutting* 
This type of cutting is made up of a leaf blade, petiole, and a short piece of the stem with an attached bud. Leaf bud cuttings are best of species that are able to create roots but not shoots from cut leaves. This method works best when you have a healthy plant, but have very little cloning material to work with because it maximizes the propagating material. *




*


----------



## moash (Sep 22, 2009)

bump.................................


----------



## moash (Sep 23, 2009)

moash said:


> bump.................................


 heres a pic
about a week old
taken from the top(cutting) of a topped plant
hope it rootsView attachment 557170


----------



## moash (Oct 3, 2009)

here is one rooted,it took a 2 weeks


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Oct 4, 2009)

From my horticulture classes 20 years ago:

Any time you expose a section of the cambium layer, the living part of a stem or branch, you have a possibility of forming roots. 

In one of our excercises we created roots on a ficus limb while it was still on a tree. We cut two rings through the bark of a branch about 2" apart. We then cut from ring to ring and peeled off the bark around that 2" length of branch exposing the cambium layer. We dusted that with rooting compound, wrapped damp spagnum moss around the exposed cambium, then covered that with plastic. I think we tied the plastic with twist ties or rubber bands. After a week or two of occasionally rewetting the spagnum, we removed it all and found roots growing off the limb where we removed the bark. It was a simple process of snipping the limb and planting in soil for our new plant.

I haven't tried this on cannabis. I imagine the operation would be a bit more delicate since the outer layer is much thinner, but would be interesting to see done on a large one.

b.t.w., this is why you cut clones at a 45 degree angle. It increases the amount of cambium layer exposed by almost 2X.


----------



## moash (Oct 4, 2009)

what u describe is called air layering and it can be done with cannabis
i know that pretty much anything will root,but alot hype was started that a fan leaf cant be cloned...
thats y i did this
it has to be cut with the bud still attached,not just cut and rooted


----------



## madazz (Oct 4, 2009)

yes that is air layering we did the excact same thng at tec when i did my diploma


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Oct 8, 2009)

madazz said:


> yes that is air layering we did the excact same thng at tec when i did my diploma


What you did was regular cloning, the clone from fan leaf has to be just that a fan leave nothing more nothing less, nothing like a piece of bud attached.
I have done it with just the fan leaf and the stem did root and stay alive for weeks but nothing else happened after that, it started to wilt after time though


----------



## moash (Oct 8, 2009)

ghostsamurai25 said:


> What you did was regular cloning, the clone from fan leaf has to be just that a fan leave nothing more nothing less, nothing like a piece of bud attached.
> I have done it with just the fan leaf and the stem did root and stay alive for weeks but nothing else happened after that, it started to wilt after time though


 ur missing the point....
instead of taking a cutting and making 1 clone,u can take a cutting and make several clones...i.e.cloning from 1 fan leaf


----------



## Redeflect (Oct 8, 2009)

You aren't cloning from one fan leaf... you are cloning from one very tiny bud site (Before it grows) and making sure it has a big fan leaf connected to it to support it until it has leaves large enough of its own. It's the same thing as any other clone except rather than using decently sized bud sites, you are using the tiny underdeveloped ones with a big fan leaf for life support. You still need that bud site to get anything new to grow, you aren't simply rooting a fan leaf.


----------



## moash (Oct 8, 2009)

ok so im cloning an undeveloped bud with the fan leaf for life support....
sounds like its cloning from 1 fan leaf to me.....i mean without that 1 leaf it wouldnt work


----------



## ledgrowing (Oct 31, 2009)

yo dude how do you not get what these people are trying to tell you? to clone a fan leaf is just the leaf alone period. u are not doing this. u are just making plain oldfashioned regular clones. u are doing it efficeintly if u want large numbers of clones eg making 2 or 3 small clones from one branch essentially making clones that are topped already but thats all mang not cloning leaf does this make it crystal to you now? clear as mud right bro?


----------



## greenpeace31 (Oct 31, 2009)

instead of using two sites he is only using one i do see what he is saying alot of people have been told you need two. one too root with and one to grow. good info never tried it like that but im going to give it a try!! thanks for the info!!


----------



## ledgrowing (Oct 31, 2009)

greenpeace31 said:


> instead of using two sites he is only using one i do see what he is saying alot of people have been told you need two. one too root with and one to grow. good info never tried it like that but im going to give it a try!! thanks for the info!!


 your right but he is not cloning a single leaf the bud site is being cloned not the leaf the leaf is only the life suport


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## moash (Nov 1, 2009)

ledgrowing said:


> your right but he is not cloning a single leaf the bud site is being cloned not the leaf the leaf is only the life suport


its all crystal clear 
it was clear before i did it
i did it for the simple people minded like u,that will discredit it and go try it
without that leaf it wouldnt work...call it life support if u want....but its cloning using 1 fan leaf
lets see u just cut bud section without the leaf and see if it works....then maybe itll be crystal clear to u that its cloning from a fan leaf
and while ur at it...get some real lights


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 1, 2009)

moash said:


> its all crystal clear
> it was clear before i did it
> i did it for the simple people minded like u,that will discredit it and go try it
> without that leaf it wouldnt work...call it life support if u want....but its cloning using 1 fan leaf
> ...


 well i guess u must be retarted cuz the leaf isnt rooting the bud site is as dont knock my light little boy just cuz your welfare dosent cover the cost of led so u can afford it dont knock them you are seriously retarted person to belive the shit u are saying for real though


----------



## moash (Nov 1, 2009)

ledgrowing said:


> well i guess u must be retarted cuz the leaf isnt rooting the bud site is as dont knock my light little boy just cuz your welfare dosent cover the cost of led so u can afford it dont knock them you are seriously retarted person to belive the shit u are saying for real though


u must be retarded cuz a leaf will root but reguardless r u saying that the budsite will root and grow without the leaf ?
if ur think ur right then prove me wrong ms.ledgrower...
that is if u can


----------



## Clementine (Jul 22, 2010)

you can clone without any leaves . 
you just need nodes. 
this is true.


----------



## moash (Aug 23, 2010)

Clementine said:


> you can clone without any leaves .
> you just need nodes.
> this is true.


with cannabis???
i think not


----------



## cushpak (Aug 24, 2010)

interesting.....


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Aug 27, 2010)

moash said:


> get some real lights


hehe LEDs..


----------

